
Why Engineers Can’t Stop Los Angeles' Enormous Methane Leak - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-we-cant-stop-the-enormous-methane-leak-flooding-la
======
tiredwired
It's weird that the writer is comparing a well leak to pipeline leaks in a
city 30 miles away. Doesn't even mention the people evacuated from Porter
Ranch.

